# suspend to RAM wake by USB?



## xchris (Jun 2, 2018)

Hi,

I am not sure if this is by design (eg on the generic kernel) using acpiconf -s3 the system suspends fine incl the USB devices (mouse and keyboard), wake up only by the power switch. Do I need to add/change something (like to run a daemon) in order to make it wake up from keyboard? 

(running 11.2-RC1)


----------



## xchris (Jun 4, 2018)

never mind I figure it out, looks like this option is not/can't be implemented on FreeBSD, looks like Linux/windows only feature.


----------



## scrappywan (Jun 7, 2018)

If this option is indeed not available for FreeBSD, I would really like to see it implemented someday.


----------



## k.jacker (Jun 7, 2018)

Doesn't work for me either using an USB keyboard, but connecting the keyboard to a PS/2 port (with an adapter) makes it work.
I have a backliit keyboard here. Where connected to USB, the lights are off during suspend, but allways on, when connected to PS/2.
The lack of power might be the reason for not resuming by keypress from USB (I have no idea how Linux or Windows make that work).

Actually, while writing here I remember that one of my mainboards has batterycharging support via USB while turned off.
I usually have this feature disabled in the BIOS but I'll give it a try and see if that makes resuming possible via USB connected keyboard.


----------



## xchris (Jun 7, 2018)

on linux is controlled by the device manager (udev / userspace /dev)


----------



## Chris_H (Jun 25, 2018)

For what it's worth; is s3 suspend the chosen choice in your bios ACPI options? Also, in it's current state; does unplugging, then plugging the USB keyboard/mouse wake it up?


----------



## xchris (Jun 25, 2018)

sorry I dont use the FreeBSD anymore on this system, what I remember is that un/re-pluging the USB devices did not wake up the pc.  as for the BIOS, not too many options there, but the suspend to RAM works fine under any linux distro.


----------

